# "I'm learning about Transgender Persons..."



## Hamalas (May 25, 2016)

A friend of mine (a Christian mother and professional counselor) posted this article today on Facebook: https://baptistnews.com/2016/05/13/seven-things-im-learning-about-transgender-persons/ 

I was a bit surprised to see this article coming from this person. I'm wondering if anyone has thoughts of gracious ways to interact with this and counter some of it. It seems to trip all over itself to say that transgender issues are complicated and therefore impossible to judge. I'd love to hear people's opinions on how to fairly uncover some of the flaws in argument and reasoning that are here. Thoughts?


----------



## Peairtach (May 25, 2016)

Seems to be raising a number of strawmen, among other things, in order to muddy the waters.

E.g.Who said that (all) trans-sexuals were paedophiles? 

E.g. Regarding babies being born hermaphrodite, this condition can happen in God's providence and is to be resolved by surgery.

E.g. Regarding female brains in male bodies, I doubt the current understanding of the brain is sophisticated enough to know what this means or to identify if someone has a female brain in a male body or rather, that the person is just confused or rebellious about the sex God made them.

Google for "Gender Ideology Harms Children" by the American College of Pediatricians 
Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2016)

Most gender identity questions can be solved with a mirror. If that isn't conclusive, check the chromosomes. If that shows something other than XX or XY, you have a legitimate issue, and medical professionals should be consulted. Otherwise, it's a simple case of mental illness. 

I don't see any complex issues.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 26, 2016)

The progressives at NPR jumped on this and interviewed him. I was driving and trying to find a news station on the radio a few days ago and ended up catching this piece. The interviewer seemed intent on trotting out this "Baptist" (read - ignorant, superstitious, fool) and could not believe that he seemed more culturally and socially aware than they expected. That did not, however, keep them from scoring their points by way of tone. [sigh] Our cultural elites are ever so . . . "precious."


----------



## David_A_Reed (May 26, 2016)

"A woman must not wear men's clothing, nor a man wear women's clothing, for the LORD your God detests anyone who does this."-Deuteronomy 22:5

"I am the LORD, and I do not change."-Malachi 3:6


----------

